# Changement de cartouche Epson c900 Mac OS X



## psipsini (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite changer de cartouche sur mon imprimante Epson C900 mais impossible de trouver comment procéder sur Mac OS 10.4.11. Comment sélectionner les couleurs à remplacer?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (16 Décembre 2007)

... Comprend pas, tu n'as pas de mode d'emploi avec ton imprimante ???
... Je vais dans configuration d'imprimante, là je sélectionne mon imprimante et j'ai accès à utilitaire qui me permet de savoir quelle couleur (cartouche) est à changer ... le reste de l'opération se fait ensuite sur l'imprimante directement !!!

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## psipsini (16 Décembre 2007)

Mon probleme est que je dois faire la sélection de la couleur à changer pour avoir accès à la cartouche à remplacer sur l'imprimante Epson C900. Pour celà sous Mac OS 9, je devais aller dans le menu Apple/Sélecteur or le sélecteur n'existe plus sous le menu Apple de Mac OS 10.4.11.
Dans les utilitaires, il est juste indiquer les cartouches à remplacer, je ne peux rien sélectionner.


----------



## Domino Stephane (6 Novembre 2009)

Ayant eu le même problème, je vous signale deux solutions :


ouvrir le capot latéral d'accès aux cartouches et photoconducteur. Chaque ouverture est censée déplacer une cartouche et rend accessible la couleur suivante (dixit mon service informatique). Bah ça ne marche pas à tous les coups.
au final, mécaniquement, il suffit de débrayer le bloc cartouche en appuyant avec un stylet ou une lame de ciseau sur le plot en plastique situé dans la cavité situé juste à gauche du bloc cartouche (un picot en plastique inclus au capot fait ce travail capot fermé). Vous pouvez alors faire tourner le bloc cartouche pour accéder à la couleur que vous devez remplacer.
Bon courage


----------



## Thierry61 (20 Mai 2010)

Chaque fois que je veux changer un bloc de toner, il me faut une heure ou plus de tâtonnement (c'est une des raisons, d'ailleurs, pour lesquelles je trouve que les utilitaires Epson sont inconsistants)
Merci donc à Stephane Domino pour ses 2 solutions. 

Mon retour d'expérience : 
-effectivement la solution 1 ne marche pas (toujours). La raison vient du fait que le bloc toner tend à faire un tour complet après chaque fermeture de porte (donc retour au point de départ); solution : ouvrir/fermer la porte rapidement de façon à limiter le déplacement des cartouches. Au bout d'un "certain" temps, on arrive ainsi à se positionner sur la bonne cartouche.

-... D'où l'intérêt de la solution 2 qui marche bien. C'est la procédure la plus simple (à condition d'éviter de jouer au "bourrin" et de forcer le mouvement)


----------

